# Performance-PC oder doch High-End?



## Eggman (23. September 2010)

Hallo,

 ich möchte für meinen neuen PC:


bis ca. 1.200€ ausgeben
weiterhin regelmäßig WOW aber auch mal jeweils aktuelle Games (Mafia2, Crysis2 usw.)ohne Einbußen zocken können
dafür ein System haben, dass 1,5-2 Jahre genutzt werden kann
einen einigermaßen leisen PC haben
keine Komponenten haben, die nur Sinn machen, wenn man sie nach Kauf selber übertaktet da ich bin kein PC-Schrauber bin. Ich würde mich also nie selbst ans Übertakten wagen -> solche Komponenten wären rausgeschmissenes Geld
 Grundsätzlich bin ich da wohl gut bei dem Performance-PC aus dem Thread "PC-Zusammenstellungen August/September 2010" aufgehoben - finanziell sogar noch mit etwas 
 Spielraum nach oben (z.B. um den PC leiser zu machen, Betriebssystem etc.).
 Gemäß dem Hinweis von Kyragan 
_ Ich würde euch jedoch dringendst ans Herz legen euch in einem Extrathread noch mal zu melden._
 möchte ich aber hier die Gelegenheit nutzen, Eure Tipps einzuholen zumal ich da auch noch ein paar individuelle Anforderungen hätte:


für meine regelmäßigen WOW-Raids brauche ich eine stabile und schnelle Leitung. Ich überlege, mir diese Killer2100 von Bigfoot zu kaufen. Denkt ihr das bringt was?
ich nutze das G35 Headset von Logitech, was über USB angeschlossen wird. Ich hätte den Sound gern parallel auch auf den Boxen, was mein PC momentan nicht hinkriegt. Als ich noch ein ganz normales Headset über 3,5mm Klinke hatte ging das wunderbar (Boxen hinten und Headset an der Front angeschlossen). Das hat den Vorteil, dass man auch mal das Headset abnehmen kann und trotzdem z.B. das TS über die Boxen weiter hört.
ich habe momentan an meiner Radeon 8800GTX zwei Monitore und den TV angeschlossen um auch mal einen Film über TV sehen zu können (Monitore über 2xDVI, TV über S-Video). Das hätte ich natürlich auch gern weiterhin, aber wie ich das so sehe, haben die modernen Grakas gar keinen S-Video-Anschluss mehr oder? Wie kriege ich wieder 2 Monitore und den Fernseher angeschlossen?
ich habe in einer PC-Zeitschrift was über zusätzliche PhysX-Karten gelesen. Brauche ich die wenn ich z.B. eine Radeon 5870 drin habe?
ich nutze mit Vista teilweise noch recht alte Programme (z.B. Micorsoft Money 99), die ich auch unbedingt weiter nutzen möchte. Brauche ich dafür eine spezielle Version von Windows7?
 
 Den Rechner würde ich vom Händler zusammenbauen und das Betriebssystem vorinstallieren lassen.

 Sorry, der Post ist jetzt doch zimelich lang geworden - ich hoffe einige von euch lesen ihn trotzdem und freue mich auf eure Antowrten.

 Gruß Egg


----------



## muehe (23. September 2010)

was ist das für ein TV hat der denn schon HDMI Anschluss ?

die Netzwerkkarte kannst knicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (23. September 2010)

Aaalso:

- Solang Du nicht inner ESL Shooter spielst ist sone Netzwerkkarte der blanke Hohn. In WoW sind Latenzen nicht so sehr wichtig, auch mit mit einem Ping über 300 kann man hier noch ordentlich spielen ohne Beeinträchtigungen. Der Beieich in dem eine Netzwerkkarte die CPU oder den Speicher belastet wirkt sich glaube ich mit irgendwas zwischen 0,25 und 1 Frame/Sekunde aus.

- Ich würde meinen (habs nicht probiert), dass man die Ausgabe der Sound"karte" auf jeden Fall so einstellen kann, dass sie sowohl auf den Boxen, als acuh auf dem Headset ausgibt. Ich nehme allerdings an, dass dein Headset nen eingebauten Soundchip hat. Dann liegts am Headset, da der PC schlecht Sound von dessen Soundchip ausgeben kann. Ergo: neues Headset (ohne int. Soundchip) kaufen wenns so ist.

- Du hast ganz sicher keien Radeon 8800GTX.

- Es gibt keinen Support und keine Hardware mehr für Physx Standalone Karten. Die Technik hat NVidia gekauft und lässt diese nun über dei GPU berechnen. Meiner Meinung nach sicherlich ganz nett, aber im wesentlichen nur Spielereien - also nichts was das Gameplay an sich aufwertet. Physik, welche das Gameplay mitbestimmt wird meist (noch) über CPU berechnent (oft wird die Havok Engine eingesetzt). Ich denke da wird sich erst in den nächsten Jahren herauskristallisieren wohin die Reise in Sachen Physik geht. Jedenfalls kannst Du mit ner Radeon kein Nvidia Physx betreiben. Anfangs gings noch wenn man sowohl eine Geforce als auch ne Radeon eingebaut hat, NVidia hat dies jedoch im Treiber abgeschaltet.

- Es gibt zB auf Amazon HDMI->SVideo Adapter.

- Wenn deine Uralt Proggis auf Vista laufen, denke ich, dass die auch zu 99% auf Win7 gehen werden. Brauchst keine spezielle Version. Ich würde Win7 Home Premium 64bit empfehlen. Alles andere ist Mumpitz.


----------



## Palimbula (23. September 2010)

- Über die Bigfoot Karten (Killer Xeno Pro und Killer 2100) streiten sich die Geister. Die bis jetzt von mir gelesenen Artikel in der Presse sehen dein Einsatz einer der beiden Karten, meistens wird die Xeno Pro getestet/beschrieben, als vorteilhaft an, die Anwender (Spieler) betrachten den Einsatz eher als sinnfrei. Eine stabile und sichere Leitung ist mit einem Onboard-Anschluss ohne weiteres gewährleistet. Für eine sichere und stabile Leitung ist eher der DSL-Provider zuständig als der Nutzer. Der Teufel kann aber natürlich im Detail stecken. Solltest du dennoch den Kauf einer Netzwerkkarte in Erwägung ziehen, würde ich eine intel Pro 1000 nehmen.

- Sofern du es nicht über eine Software steuern kannst, dass die Audioausgabe an zwei Geräten (mit unterschiedlichem Anschluss) erfolgt wird dir auch ein neuer Computer nichts nützen. Ob dies unter Windows 7/mit dem entsprechenden Soundtreiber oder eigenständiger Soundkarte möglich ist, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

- Hm, eine aktuelle Grafikkarte mit 2x DVI und 1X S-Video... Ich glaube fast, das wird es nicht mehr geben. DVI-Anschluss ist in der Regel noch bei den Karten vorhanden. Diese werden aber meistens von einem HDMI und/oder Display-Port "begleitet". Ich denke, da läuft es bei dir auf einen Adapter hinaus.

- PhysX-Karten gab es mal als eigenständige Karten. Die Technik wurde vor ein paar Jahren von nVidia übernommen und ist jetzt Bestandteil deren GPUs --> *wikipedia* Ob man das benötigt liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Mafia II soll sowohl mit als auch ohne PhysX sehr schön aussehen. Derzeit gibt es noch nicht viele Spiele auf dem Markt, die PhysX "richtig" nutzen. Ich habe es bis jetzt nicht vermisst, muss aber gestehen dass ich es bis jetzt aber auch noch nicht gesehen habe.

- In der Regel sollten alle Programme, die du unter VISTA ausführen konntest auch ihren Dienst unter Windows 7 verrichten. Es könnten aber Probleme mit älteren Programmen auftauchen wenn du Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit installieren solltest. Ob man diese mit Hilfe des Kompatibilitätsmodus umgehen kann, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. In der Professional-Version von Windows 7 ist ein XP-Modus enthalten, der für solche Programme konzipiert wurde --> *microsoft.de* Es gibt aber 32Bit-Programme die funktionieren nicht unter einem 64Bit-Betriebssystem. Hier noch ien Link bzgl. Programmkompatibilität unter Windows 7 --> http://www.windows-faq.de/2009/11/17/liste-der-kompatiblen-programme-unter-windows-7/


----------



## Eggman (23. September 2010)

Danke für die schnellen und hilfreichen Antworten. Da klärt sich ja schon einiges - zumal xdave78 und Palimbula unabhängig voneinander fast identsich geantwortet haben. Danke euch beiden!

 Bigfoot-Netzwerkkarte
 ok, lassen wir dann mal weg

 Sound parallel über Boxen
 @xdave78: hast absolut recht - das G35 hat einen eigenen Soundchip integriert.

 Trotzdem noch ungeklärt: Geht das unter Win7 per Treibereinstellung oder über eine 2. Soundkarte oder kann ich mir das Thema mit dem G35 ganz abschminken?

 Zwei Monitore und TV anschließen
 @muehe: ist ein uralter Sony Röhrenfernseher. Im Moment gehe ich halt per S-Video aus der Graka und per Cinch in den TV. Ansonsten hat er noch Scart, aber ich
 glaube HDMI war noch ein Fremdwort als der gebaut wurde ;-)
 @Palimbula: war vielleicht unklar formuliert: ich *muss *an der neuen Graka kein S-Video dran haben, will nur irgendwie wieder meine zwei Monitore (Samsung Syncmaster und LG-weiß-ich-jetzt-nicht-genau) und den ollen Fernseher mit seinen Cinch- bzw. Scartanschlüssen dranhaben.
 @xdave78: meinte natürlich Geforce 8800GTX

 Ich habe gerade noch mal geschaut: Die 5870 "...besitzt einen HDMI- und einen Display-Port sowie zwei Dual-Link-DVI-Ausgänge, 
 an die Sie bis zu drei Bildschirme gleichzeitig anschließen können."
 Das heißt, ich würde dann die beiden Monitore an die beiden DVI-Ausgänge stöpseln und den TV per Adapter an den HDMI-Ausgang oder?

 PhysX-Karte
 ok, Thema erledigt.
 Obwohl....tausche ich die 5870 dann vielleicht doch lieber gegen eine Geforce? mmmmhhh....

 MS Money unter Windows7
 @Palimbula: Danke für die Liste. MS Money steht mit einer Version als kompatibel drauf - ich hoffe, dass das funzt.

 Gruß Egg


----------



## Caps-lock (23. September 2010)

Genau vor diesem Problem steh ich übrigens auch mit meinem Rechner.
Physx gegenüber der Chance 3 Monitore anzuschließen.
Du könntest dir ein SLI Board holen auf dem 2 Grakas Platz haben.
Dann eine Geforce 460 GTX zum Zocken und theoretisch solltest du dann sogar noch deine alte 8800 für die Glotze nutzen können.
Bei Bedarf kannst du dann in der Zukunft 2 schnelle Grakas einbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## OldboyX (23. September 2010)

Eggman schrieb:


> Danke für die schnellen und hilfreichen Antworten. Da klärt sich ja schon einiges - zumal xdave78 und Palimbula unabhängig voneinander fast identsich geantwortet haben. Danke euch beiden!
> 
> Bigfoot-Netzwerkkarte
> ok, lassen wir dann mal weg
> ...





Caps-lock schrieb:


> Genau vor diesem Problem steh ich übrigens auch mit meinem Rechner.
> Physx gegenüber der Chance 3 Monitore anzuschließen.
> Du könntest dir ein SLI Board holen auf dem 2 Grakas Platz haben.
> Dann eine Geforce 460 GTX zum Zocken und theoretisch solltest du dann sogar noch deine alte 8800 für die Glotze nutzen können.
> ...



Auch dir empfehle ich PhysX als Kaufkriterium nicht zu berücksichtigen (siehe oben). Der einzige Grund für eine Geforce ist derzeit, wenn man eine gute GPU für maximal 200 Euro will, weil dann sind die GTX 460 einfach die beste Wahl. Hat man ein größeres Budget würde ich auf jeden Fall die 5850 oder 5870 nehmen bzw. auf die 6xxxer Reihe warten.

SLI empfehle ich keinem. Gerade wenn der TE meint er ist kein "Bastler" ist SLI nichts für ihn. DAmit gibts dann immer mal wieder das ein oder andere Problem, Spiele die kein Profil haben, Spiele die nur auf einer GPU vernünftig funktionieren und man die andere deshalb deaktivieren muss, Microruckler, Hitzeentwicklung im Gehäuse weil die Karten so nah bei einander sind (und deshalb dann auch der Lüfter lauter drehen muss, besonders bei der oberen Karte) usw.

SLI/CF ist meiner Meinung nach etwas für Enthusiasten denen die aktuell schnellste Single-GPU nicht schnell genug ist und die Geld übrig haben und es unbedingt in den Rechner buttern wollen.


----------



## Caps-lock (23. September 2010)

Ich meinte auch eher ein SLi Board damit du ganz simpel 2 Grakas verbauen kannst.
Du hast dann eine Geforce 460 die als Singlegpu Spiele anzeigt (man kann sich bei den neuen Spielen eigentlich IMMER die Grafikkarte aussuchen die man haben möchte).
Und eine 8800 GTX die einfach nur im Rechner ist um den Fernseher anzusteuern.
Von elegant oder toll hat ja niemand was gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Zur Not gibts auch nen Adapter von HDMI auf Svideo etc. 

Die Frage ist halt wann die 6000er Reihe auf dem Markt breitflächig verfügbar ist und vor allem wann sie erscheint.
Ich denke man wird erst 2 Monate nach Erscheinungsdatum wirklich ne Chance haben son Teil zu bekommen. Und ob der TE jetzt Lust hat monatelang zu warten weiß ich ja nicht.


----------



## Kyragan (23. September 2010)

8800GTX? Die hat nicht mal nen 2D-Modus. :S


----------



## OldboyX (23. September 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch eher ein SLi Board damit du ganz simpel 2 Grakas verbauen kannst.
> Du hast dann eine Geforce 460 die als Singlegpu Spiele anzeigt (man kann sich bei den neuen Spielen eigentlich IMMER die Grafikkarte aussuchen die man haben möchte).
> Und eine 8800 GTX die einfach nur im Rechner ist um den Fernseher anzusteuern.
> ..
> ...



PS: 5870 kaufen + Adapter ist für den TE mMn die mit Abstand beste Lösung wenn er jetzt kaufen will und nicht auf die 6000er Serie von AMD warten will. Laut Ansage von AMD sollte diese jedoch im Oktober offiziell vorgestellt werden und im November dann breitflächig verfügbar sein (dies gilt jedoch wohl nur für die 6770 und 6750, da angeblich diese Modelle zuerst auf den Markt kommen um der GTX 460 das Wasser abzugraben). Für eine 6870 könnte es noch eine ganze Weile länger dauern.


----------



## Caps-lock (23. September 2010)

Klar gibts auch Adapter <IMG class=bbc_emoticon alt=


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 src="http://www.buffed.de/forum/public/style_emoticons/buffed/smile.gif">.<BR>Aber ich finde mal sollte auch alle Möglichkeiten vorstellen. Und für mich wäre das in Zukunft durchaus vorstellbar 2 Grakas im Rechner zu haben und 3 Monitore gleichzeitig zu benutzen.<BR><BR>Ob es eine beste Lösung gibt, wage ich zu bezweifeln, da momentan nicht klar ist ob PhysX sich durchsetzen wird oder nicht. Oder auch ob weniger Leistung im 3D Sektor (die aber genug ist) + Extra Physx Berechnungen zu einer besseren Grafik führen als nur eine 3D Karte. <BR><BR>Davon abgesehen ist zumindest im Passmark eine 480 GTX mit 3581 Punkten deutlich besser als eine 5870 mit 2623 Punkten. <BR>Beide Grakas liegen jenseits der 400 Euro, also&nbsp;wäre das ganze eine Überlegung wert. 

Ansonsten eben auch eine 470 GTX die Physx hat und mit einer 5870 mithalten kann.


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. September 2010)

Die Lösung mit dem SLI Board find ich ebenfalls tauglich


----------



## Eggman (24. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

mein neuer PC nimmt langsam Form an :-)

Sound parallel über G35 Headset und Boxen
Bei amazon gibt es Adapter von USB auf 3,5mm Klinke - das werde ich mal probieren.

Zwei Monitore und TV anschließen
Mache ich dann auch über einen Adapter
Das Thema SLI und 2 Grafikkarten hat sich somit auch erledigt.

Grafikkarte
Ich glaube ich bleibe dann bei meinem anfänglichen Favoriten, der 5870. Wobei ich mir noch nicht sicher bin, ob in der 1GB oder 2GB Variante....
Wie von euch schon richtig vermutet, will ich nicht noch 2 Monate oder mehr auf der 6000er Serie warten. Zumal ich denke, dass die dann auch
deutlich teurer sein werden.


Meine Konfiguration wäre dann ähnlich dem High End PC aus dem August/September Thread von Kyragan:
(Preise aktuell von hardwareversand.de)

CPU 	
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Box, Sockel AM3 	
&#8364;241,25 (Kyragans High End Konfiguration)

Kühlung 	
Alpenföhn Matterhorn, alle Sockel 	
&#8364;53,16		(Kyragans High End Konfiguration)

Grafikkarte 	
Sapphire HD 5870 1GB GDDR5 PCI-Express (*) 	
&#8364;342,12

RAM 	
4GB-Kit DDR3 Crucial Ballistix Tracer black PC1333 CL7 (**) 
&#8364;113,10

Mainboard 	
MSI 890FXA-GD70, Sockel AM3, ATX, PCIe 	
&#8364;164,50 (Kyragans High End Konfiguration)

1. Festplatte	
Samsung SpinPoint F3 250GB, SATA II (HD253GJ) 	
&#8364;36,21		(Kyragans High End Konfiguration, kleinere Platte für Betriebssystem)

2. Festplatte	
Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) 	
&#8364;37,68		(Kyragans High End Konfiguration, größerePlatte für Games, Videos etc.)

Laufwerk 	
Samsung SH-B083L Retail 	
&#8364;72,93		(Kyragans High End Konfiguration)

Gehäuse 	
Xigmatek Midgard mit Sichtfenster (CPC-T55DB-U02) 	
&#8364;66,03		(Kyragans Performance Konfiguration)

Netzteil 	
Seasonic X-650, 650 Watt 	
&#8364;135,20 (Kyragans High End Konfiguration)

Cardreader 	
Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz 	
&#8364;8,81

BS 	
OEM Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit 	
&#8364;74,90

Office 	
MS Office 2010 Home and Business Product Key Card 	
&#8364;183,18​ * Summe		1529,07*

Damit komme ich zwar deutlich über die von mir angepeilten 1.200&#8364;, aber wenn man nur die Hardware rechnet wäre ich bei 1.270&#8364;.
An Win7 und dem Office-Paket führt bei mir (fast) kein Weg vorbei.


(*)
Bei der Graka bin ich mir noch unsicher, da es auf hardwareversand.de über 20 verschiedene Versionen der 5870 gibt und Kyragan meist nur den Chipsatz in der Empfehlung schreibt aber nicht den Hersteller bzw. die Version. Könntet ihr mir hier bitte noch einen Rat geben?
Besonders auch in Hinsicht auf meine Anforderung mit den beiden Monitoren und dem TV, den ich über Adapater anschließen will. Nehme ich die Version mit 1GB oder mit 2 GB? XFX, Sapphire, MSI oder doch einen anderen Hersteller? Möglichst leise sollte sie sein....
Ich habe jetzt einfach mal die 1GB-Karte von Sapphire genommen.

(**)
Auch beim RAM komme ich etwas ins Schleudern. Ich wollte exakt den Speicher nehmen, den Kyragan für den High End PC verwendet hat. Aber 4GB Crucial Ballistix Tracer PC3-12800 CL7 finde ich bei hardwareversand.de nicht. Ich habe jetzt mal Crucial Ballistix Tracer black PC1333 CL7 genommen - ist das okay? Und was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen green, black, red und blue? Nur ein optischer Gimmick?


Zwei Fragen hätte ich noch:
Brauche ich eigentlich diese Wärmeleitpaste?
Ich habe ein bisschen Bammel davor, mir den Rechner zuschicken zulassen. Auch wenn er gut verpackt ist - überlebt er die Behandlung durch DHL und Co. bis zu mir nach Hause?


Wie immer danke im Voraus für eure Meinungen und Tipps.

Gruß Egg


----------



## OldboyX (24. September 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Klar gibts auch Adapter <IMG class=bbc_emoticon alt=
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Alle Möglichkeiten vorstellen finde ich gut, keine Frage, aber bitte dann auch alle Fakten beleuchten denn

a) mit einer ATI 5870 kann man 3 Monitore betreiben ohne eine 2te Karte
b) GPU PhysX ist schon jetzt eine Totgeburt, es gibt insgesamt 17 Spiele dafür (wovon ca. 5 auch nennenswert "gut" sind und ca. 3 "kürzlich" herausgekommen sind) das ist nicht gerade viel und man kann die Spiele alle auch ohne Nvidia GPU spielen mit kleinen optischen Einbußen. Auch sind nachdem Mafia 2 jetzt da ist keinerlei große Blockbuster mit GPU PhysX angekündigt > klar, wenn man für diese handvoll Spiele das Extra Geld bezahlen will bzw den Extra Stromverbrauch haben will - gerne
c) Dual monitor Betrieb mit einer Nvidia Karte ist deutlich stromhungriger als mit einer ATI Karte (idle)
d) Triple Monitor Betrieb mit 2 Nvidia Karten ist deutlich Stromhungriger als mit einer ATI Karte (idle)
e) Bei ähnlicher Leistung unter Last ist Nvidia derzeit immer deutlich stromhungriger als eine ATI Karte
f) eine GTX 480 ist natürlich schneller als eine 5870, aber beim Preis bist du falsch informiert: eine 5870 gibts für um die 330 Euro, eine GTX 480 startet bei 400 Euro - das ist schon ein Unterschied und eine GTX 480 braucht sehr viel mehr Strom unter Last und wird auch deutlich lauter als eine 5870er (beide im Ref Design) - custom Designs sind bei beiden Karten dann nochmal deutlich teurer je nachdem.
g) Die GTX 470 ist eine Überlegung wert (sehr gute P/L), wobei hier auch wieder die 5 PhysX Titel gegen den Stromverbrauch (unter last, im Idle, mit 2 Monitoren, mit 3 Monitoren) vom TE aufgewogen werden müssen und natürlich auch die relativ hohe Lautstärke der GTX 470.
h) SLI hat einfach immer noch Nachteile, skaliert niemals zu 100% usw. Da würde ich fast schon eher auf ein Board mit Lucid Chip setzen (was aber preislich wieder etwas anderes ist).

Außerdem würde ich den alten Rechner komplett so lassen und als funktionstüchtiges Teil einfach verkaufen anstatt da die GPU zu migrieren, dann hat der alte Rechner keine GPU etc.


----------



## OldboyX (24. September 2010)

Eggman schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mein neuer PC nimmt langsam Form an :-)
> 
> ...


----------



## muehe (24. September 2010)

der Kühler wird aber nicht verbaut sondern einzeln dazugepackt evtl. nen EKL Großclockner nehmen der ist sehr einfach zu montieren und bietet gute Leistung

Ram müste man mal schauen dann findet sich schon was anderes

Preis/Leistungverhältnis der 5870 is natürlich auch nicht der Knaller würde sagen da reicht ne 5850 für über 100 Euro weniger 

beim Board könnte man auch nochmal schauen das is bissl übertrieben

dann lieber ne kleine SSD z.b. http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp;jsessionid=665882AAC7C77E3C39FCD42501A94D80.www2?aid=36616&agid=1145&ref=13


----------



## Blut und Donner (24. September 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> g) Die GTX 470 ist eine Überlegung wert (sehr gute P/L), wobei hier auch wieder die 5 PhysX Titel gegen den Stromverbrauch (unter last, im Idle, mit 2 Monitoren, mit 3 Monitoren) vom TE aufgewogen werden müssen und natürlich auch die relativ hohe Lautstärke der GTX 470.



Die GTX470-Referenz ist nich lauter als eine HD5870-Referenz.


----------



## Kyragan (24. September 2010)

Von der HD5870 gibts aber wenigstens Eigendesigns mit geringerer Lautstärke. ;D


----------



## OldboyX (24. September 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Die GTX470-Referenz ist nich lauter als eine HD5870-Referenz.



Ich habe jetzt auch nicht lange recherchiert, aber woraus leitest du das ab?

Laut http://www.gamestar....601642913923338 wird die GTX 470 unter Last 3,6 Sone laut.

Laut http://www.pcwelt.de...est/index3.html wird eine 5870er unter Last 2,4 Sone laut.

Laut Computerbase Chart hier:

http://www.computerb...itt_lautstaerke


Eine 5870er unter Last 54 Dezibel, eine GTX 470er 62,5 Dezibel.

Ich glaube schon, dass eine 470er definitiv lauter ist (sowohl Idle als auch Last), aber mit genügend Tests die das Gegenteil beweisen lasse ich mich gerne umstimmen.


----------



## xdave78 (24. September 2010)

Also ich hab mich im "Heimbereich" inzwischen von MS Office verabschiedet. Nutze es nur auf der Arbeit wegen des VBA noch. Zu Hause hat be mir OpenOffice Einzug gehalten als Mail Client hab ich auf Thunderbirf umgestellt - den sogar inzwischen auf der Arbeit weil er imo einfach flexibler ist als Outlook. Ich wollte nicht einsehen für immer weniger Produkte (erst ist Access rausgeflogen aus dem "normalen" Packet, dann Outlook) das gleiche oder gar mehr zu zahlen.


----------



## Caps-lock (24. September 2010)

Aber es ist doch richtig das nicht jede Karte Eyefinity hat und das die Karten mit 3-6 Ausgängen teurer sind als welche mit nur 2 oder ?
Für 2 Ausgänge hast du mti 330 Euro recht. 
6 Ausgänge kosten dann doch wieder 400. 
Ich gehe mal davon aus das ich den Preislisten dann bei so einer Graka gelandet bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (24. September 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Aber es ist doch richtig das nicht jede Karte Eyefinity hat und das die Karten mit 3-6 Ausgängen teurer sind als welche mit nur 2 oder ?
> Für 2 Ausgänge hast du mti 330 Euro recht.
> 6 Ausgänge kosten dann doch wieder 400.
> Ich gehe mal davon aus das ich den Preislisten dann bei so einer Graka gelandet bin
> ...



Nein, das ist falsch.

Jede ATI Karte der 5xxxer Generation (auch eine ATI 5770er für 120 Euro oder gar eine kleine ATI 5450) unterstützt den 3 Monitor Betrieb (Genau das ist ATI Eyefinity - die große Neuerung bei der Evergreen Serie). Außerdem gibt es keine ATI 5870 mit nur 2 Ausgängen, die haben alle mind. 4 soweit ich weiß.
Eyefinity 6 unterstützt dann bis zu 6 Monitore gleichzeitig und kostet deshalb entsprechend mehr.

Es ist natürlich klar, dass man um mit Eyefinity zu spielen (i.e. Breitbild über 3 Monitore) eine entsprechend Leistungsstarke Karte braucht (i.e. mind. eine 5850). Aber um auf 3 Monitoren im 2D Betrieb zu arbeiten reicht auch locker eine ATI 5770er. Zudem ist man nicht gezwungen auf allen 3 Monitoren zu Spielen, beim Spielen kann man dann ja auch nur auf 1 Monitor spielen und hat dort die entsprechende Leistung (wie es auch schon seit langem im 2 Monitor-Betrieb der Fall ist).


----------



## Caps-lock (24. September 2010)

Gut zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich dachte bisher immer das man wie bei den älteren Modellen 2 Monitore oder 1 Monitor 1 Fernseher gleichzeitig betreiben kann.
Aber wenn man tatsächlich 1 Hdmi 2 Monitore und noch den Displayport hat stimme ich dir mit deiner Empfehlung voll zu.


----------



## Kyragan (24. September 2010)

Standardmäßig haben alle HD5xxx im Referenzdesign 2 Dual Link DVI Anschlüsse, einen HDMI-Port und einen Displayport. Ansprechen kann man davon wie bereits geschrieben maximal 3 gleichzeitig.


----------



## Eggman (25. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe den Samstag heute mal genutzt und habe ein paar PC-Händler abgeklappert. Ich glaube, wir haben hier in Hannover das Glück, einige wirklich super günstige kleine PC-Läden zu haben, die sogar mit den Preisen der Online-Händler mithalten können (für Hannover-Kenner -> Lange Laube). Bei einem davon habe ich mir in der Vergangenheit schon öfter meinen PC zusammengestellt und auch gleich installieren lassen. Das hat den Vorteil, dass ich mir das System vorher komplett vorführen lassen und es selber nach Hause transportieren kann. Ich glaube, ich werde es bei diesem PC wieder so machen...
(@OldboyX: ja hast Recht, HWV montierrt den Matterhorn nicht. Nach Abschluss des Konfigurators kommt ein entsprechender Hinweis.)
Das hat aber den Nachteil, dass ich meine Konfiguration leicht anpassen muss, da der PC-Laden nicht die große Auswahl wie z.B. HWV hat:


*Grafik*
*Sapphire HD 5870 1024MB GDDR5

CPU
**AMD AM3 X6 Phenom II 1090T 3,2 GHz Box

Mainboard
**Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H
*Das MSI 890FXA-GD70 haben sie nicht. Aber muehe meinte eh, dass das etwas übertrieben wäre in dem System. Was meint ihr zu dem Gigabyte - passt das?

*Netzteil*
*BeQuiet Straight Power E7-700
*Das Seasonic X-650 haben sie nicht. Ist dieses Netzteil auch okay?

*RAM*
*4096 MB PC 1600 G.Skill CL787 RipJaws
*Auch hier muss ich auf anderen Speicher ausweichen, da sie keinen Speicher von Crucial haben. 
Ich überlege ernsthaft, gleich auf 6 oder 8GB zu gehen. Oder ist das rausgeschmissenes Geld? Ich möchte jedenfalls nicht in einem halben Jahr einen weiteren Riegel nachstecken müssen, da ich damit 
schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe (obwohl es der gleiche Speicher war Bluescreens gehabt und letztlich den Speicher komplett neu ersetzt).

Kühlung
*EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn

Festplatte
**Samsung HD502HJ 500 GB F3 16MB 7200 8,9 cm
*Nehme die 500er zweimal, einmal fürs BS und einmal für Games etc.

*Laufwerk*
*Samsung SH-B083L Multi Blueray

Gehäuse
**Coolermaster CM 690 II Lite Window
*Würde vom Xigmatec Midgard auf dieses hier ausweichen. Wobei mir die Optik ziemlich egal ist, da der PC eh nur unterm Schreibtisch und nicht im Schaufenster steht. Laut Verkäufer passt der Matterhorn rein.

*Cardreader*
*Cardreader 53:1 intern mt USB Multipanel

BS
**MS Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit


*---> macht inkl. Zusammenbau und BS ziemlich genau 1.300€.
(...und hoffentlich das gute Gefühl, für die nächsten 1,5-2 Jahre gewappnet zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



Und wieder habe ich noch zwei Fragen:
Würden diese Lüfter von Noiseblocker in diesem System noch merklich was an Geräuschreduzierung bringen? Ersetzt man mit den Noiseblockern eigentlich die Lüfter im Gehäuse oder kommen die
noch zusätzlich rein?
Wie oben schon geschrieben: bei 4GB bleiben oder auf 6GB oder gar 8GB gehen?


Danke für eure Meinungen,
Gruß Egg




*

**
*


----------



## OldboyX (25. September 2010)

Eggman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Grafik
> ...


----------



## Eggman (26. September 2010)

...na dann hat sich ja schon wieder einiges geklärt. Danke OldboyX!

*Mainboard*
Das Board hat lt. Gibabyte Homepage 2x NEC SuperSpeed USB 3.0 

*Noiseblocker*
Ok, lasse ich dann mal weg. Sooo empfindlich bin ich dann auch wieder nicht und wie du schon richtig vermutest, habe ich beim zocken eh das Headset auf bzw. die Boxen an so dass ich die Graka wahrscheinlich gar nicht hören werde.

*RAM*
Da ich weder Videos schneide noch sonstige aufwendigen Bildbearbeitungen mache werde ich dann wohl bei 4GB bleiben. Somit hätte ich dann auch schon den ersten Hunni für das unverschämt teure Office Home&Business drin. 
(Hat das nicht früher mal als OEM unter 100€ gekostet?)

Gruß Egg


----------



## OldboyX (26. September 2010)

Ok dann passt das Mainboard ja und ich denke das kannst du dann so bestellen. Gigabyte ist bekannt für qualitativ hochwertige Komponenten und langlebige Boards.

Bezüglich Office habe ich leider keine Ahnung, da ich mich schon länger von diesem Monopol gelöst habe und es bislang nichts gibt, was ich mit OpenOffice nicht machen könnte. Dank der Möglichkeiten das kompatibel abzuspeichern ist es auch kein Problem das mit Office am Arbeitsplatz / Uni in Einklang zu bringen, auch wenn (leider) viel zu viele öffentliche Einrichtungen noch immer Unmengen an Kohle für das (mMn) überteurte Office verschwenden.


----------



## Blut und Donner (26. September 2010)

Naja, eigentlich is das alles Super, außer das Netzteil. Ich glaub Bequiet Netzteile haben in letzter Zeit unglaublich hohe Rücklaufraten. Und 700 Watt sind echt übertrieben. 500-600W reichen da locker. Frag nach Cougar, Seasonic, Cooler Master und Enermax. Das sind alles sehr-sehr gute Marken.


----------



## Eggman (27. September 2010)

Moin,
ich habe noch mal ein bisschen recherchiert und bin auch darauf gestoßen, dass BeQuiet in letzter Zeit wohl etwas Probleme hat.
Also werde ich das Netzteil wohl gegen ein Enermax austauschen.
Ansonsten wäre die Konfiguration dann so weit fertig - ich werde mir den PC wahrscheinlich nächste Woche zusammenbauen lassen.

An dieser Stelle schon mal meinen Dank an alle, die hier geantwortet und mir geholfen haben!
Ich fand es sehr angenehm, mal ein paar Fragen stellen zu können ohne ständig als Antwort zu bekommen "...benutz die Suchen-Funktion...",
"...das wurde schon gefragt..." oder sinngemäß "...frag nicht so blöd...".

Ich melde mich dann gern noch mal hier, wenn ich den PC zu Hause habe.

So long,
Gruß Egg


----------



## OldboyX (27. September 2010)

Enermax ist eindeutig die bessere Wahl.

Wer vernünftig fragt wird auch immer vernünftig Hilfe bekommen. Hat Spaß gemacht und viel Spaß dann mit deinem neuen Rechner.


----------



## muehe (27. September 2010)

diese RAMS würde ich den RipJaws vorziehen http://www.mc-shop.d...ULV-1-35-V.html bzw. http://www.mc-shop.d...77-ECO-ULV.html

kannst dich ja dort beraten lassen Kingston HyperX etc. gehen auch

Preise kann man nich gross meckern fürn örtlichen Shop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lange Laube kenn ich da war unsere Hauptverwaltung HASTRA -> Avacon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und meine energie-BKK

Grafikkarte kannst auch diese nehmen http://www.mc-shop.de/product_info.php/info/p1115966_Gigabyte-Radeon-HD-5870-1024MB.html sollte nochmal ne Ecke leiser sein

Lüfter kannst immer nochmal tauschen (lassen)


----------



## Hochmuetz (27. September 2010)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mich im "Heimbereich" inzwischen von MS Office verabschiedet. Nutze es nur auf der Arbeit wegen des VBA noch. Zu Hause hat be mir OpenOffice Einzug gehalten als Mail Client hab ich auf Thunderbirf umgestellt - den sogar inzwischen auf der Arbeit weil er imo einfach flexibler ist als Outlook. Ich wollte nicht einsehen für immer weniger Produkte (erst ist Access rausgeflogen aus dem "normalen" Packet, dann Outlook) das gleiche oder gar mehr zu zahlen.




Gut das Schüler MS Produkte günstiger bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab für MS Office Pro 99,95€ bezahlt.


----------



## Kyragan (27. September 2010)

Der kluge Schüler spart 99,995€ in dem er Open Office nutzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hochmuetz (27. September 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Der kluge Schüler spart 99,995€ in dem er Open Office nutzt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mein Lehrer sagt, das Open Office noch nicht so gut ist wie MS Office...


----------



## Kyragan (27. September 2010)

Dein Lehrer hat offenbar noch nie was von offenen Standards gehört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Open Office lässts sichs genauso bequem arbeiten wie mit dem MS Kram oder Apples iWork. Am Ende ists nur ne Sache der Dateiformate und die beherrscht Open Office ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eggman (27. September 2010)

Ich hatte Open Office mal probiert, bin aber nach ca. einem halben Jahr wieder zum MS Office zurückgekehrt.
Wie glaube ich oben schon mal erwähnt, kommt es mir hauptsächlich auf Outlook und Excel an.
Mit dem Outlook-Ersatz Thunderbird kam ich nie so wirklich klar und dieses Calc konnte mein geliebtes Excel nie ersetzen (gerade wenn man viel mit shortcuts arbeitet).
Aber ich gebe zu, dass das sicher sehr unterschiedlich von User zu User ist.

@muehe: ok, ich schaue wegen dem Speicher noch mal. Entscheide ich dann spontan vor Ort.


----------



## Eggman (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
habe den Rechner gestern abgeholt und bin gerade fleißig dabei alles einzurichten.
Habe dann doch das Netzteil von Enermax genommen und den ECO Speicher von G-Skill.
Am Wochenende evtl. mal Mafia2 antesten.... :-)

Vielen Dank noch mal für Eure Hilfe hier im Forum!

Gruß Egg

/can be closed


----------



## Eggman (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
ich muss doch noch mal wegen der Anschlüsse des TVs und der beiden Monitore fragen:
Die 5870 hat
2x DVI
1x Disply Port
1x HDMI

Im Moment habe ich meine beiden Monitore an den beiden DVI-Anschlüssen.
Wie bekomme ich jetzt noch den alten Sony-Fernseher dran?
Ich könnte mir einen DVI->Cinch-Aadapter holen und den TV an einen der beiden DVIs anschließen.
Schließe ich dann den 2. Monitor per DP->DVI-Adapater an den Displayport an?
Oder nehme ich einen HDMI->DVI-Adapter?
Oder brauche ich gar keinen Adapter für den Hauptmonitor (Samsung Syncmaster), sondern nur ein anderes Kabel, was dann
direkt auf HDMI oder DP geht?

Gruß Egg


----------



## muehe (11. Oktober 2010)

was ist das denn fürn alter TV ? welche Anschlüsse hat er ?

normale Röhre wird schwierig 

kannst natürlich noch ne kleine günstige Grafikkarte mit TV-Out einbauen


----------



## Eggman (11. Oktober 2010)

Sony Röhre, hat nur Scart und Cinch.


----------



## muehe (11. Oktober 2010)

Cinch meinst sicher A/V gelb rot weiss 

dat wird so nix

kauf dir bei Zeiten einfach n Plasma oder LCD


----------



## OldboyX (11. Oktober 2010)

Eggman schrieb:


> Sony Röhre, hat nur Scart und Cinch.



Dein Fernseher kann somit nur analoge Eingangssignale verarbeiten. Damit hast du Pech, wenn deine Grafikkarte keinen S-Video Out hat, denn alles andere ist digital und kann nicht ohne Elektronik einfach auf "analog" adaptiert werden. Es gibt zwar Lösungen, aber die kosten (zu viel) Geld.

Die billigste Möglichkeit (gleichzeitig aber auch keine Garantie ob das funktioniert und wie dann die Qualität ist):

DVI > VGA Adapter

VGA > Svideo/Chinch Adapter

Aber keine Garantie, dass das klappt!


Aber da muss ein neuer Fernseher sowieso her früher oder später.


----------



## muehe (11. Oktober 2010)

selbst VGA zu Scart funktioniert nich so einfach da bräuchte man dann n Converter(der auch nicht grad günstig ist) bzw. müsste sich n Kabel selbstbasteln mit Widerständen dazwischen usw.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (11. Oktober 2010)

Mal schauen ob die 6000er Serie überhaupt was wird. Das mit den 28NM verfahren soll ja in die Hose gehen und wenn die 40NM bleiben bleib ich gleich bei der 5870er.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Oktober 2010)

28nm gibt es nicht, weil der Chiphersteller den Fertigungsprozess nicht anbietet. Außerdem hätte es 32nm werden sollen. Diesen Fertigungsprozess überspringt der Chiphersteller aber nun und geht gleich auf 28nm. Aber in diesem Jahr wird das nichts mehr. Die 6000er Serie ist also definitiv 40nm und außerdem nicht wirklich neue Technik, sondern viel mehr ein Hybride aus der jetzigen und der eigentlich geplanten 28nm Northern Island.


----------



## Kyragan (11. Oktober 2010)

Die 6000er ist ja eh für 40nm geplant. Interessant wird wie weit AMD die Architektur verändert hat. Es ist ja aktuell von 4D statt 5D Shadern die Rede.
Außerdem sollen wohl die Mittelklasse-Karten zuerst kommen und dann auch noch HD68x0 heißen statt HD67x0 wie wir es gewohnt sind. Die Highend-Modelle (dann als HD69x0) sollen wohl erst einige Zeit später kommen. Geleakte Benchmarks zeigen, dass die neue HD6870 sich irgendwo zwischen HD5850 und HD5870 einpendelt, wohingegen die HD6850 in etwa auf GTX460 Niveau liegen soll - also zwischen HD5850 und HD5830.

Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt und was am angeblichen Rebranding der HD5770 dran ist.

Interessant wird wirklich erst die neue Architektur Northern Islands, dann in 28nm.


----------



## muehe (11. Oktober 2010)

und wenns nur was an den Preisen der GTX4xx , HD 5xxx ändert auch ok 

6870 soll ja bei ca. 200 Euro liegen ma schaun


----------

